# Couldn't live without one- 13' gheenoe



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

I Recently sold my 13' Gheenoe due to and excess of projects and a lack of time. : I had picked up a 12' Indian River canoe to fish out of until I got the perfect skiff. Well... It wasn't long before I realized my mistake. That little thing just sucked. Plain and simple. It really didn't do anything well. ;D After looking for another 'noe in my price range (free to really cheap) I finally found another 13'er.

I picked up this 93 with a title for $150. It's really not in too bad of shape aside from one big ugly patch on the keel. The gelcoat is in ok condition but is very faded. Maybe down the road I'll pick some new rubrails and a nosecap. I can't really have a big project with this one so Ill probably just do the usual center box removal, jackplate, pushpole holders and fish!


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Welcome back


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

Oh I've been here the whole time. That "perfect skiff" is sitting in my front yard but it needs a whole hull makeover! 

Here she is: http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1264291854


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

You will always come back.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I think I've got a new nose cap with rivets laying in the garage somewhere if you want it


----------



## CBflyfisher (Nov 23, 2009)

sweet gheenoe, you should take it up to the nmz some time bra


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

Well, I couldn't just leave it alone and have a beat up gheenoe with a big ugly patch on the bottom, that I can still fish out of.  

So I cut out the center box and started grinding off the giant, nasty patch 



















Found some bad glass under the patch so I cut it out.










Looks like I have a little bit of fiberglass work to do.  ;D

It seems like this one is laid up a little thicker than my previous 13'. I'm thinking about putting in a false floor and maybe one of those sweet premolded front decks from the shop if they're in my price range. First I have to work on getting her seaworthy again and do some filler work on the hull.

All this on the one that was supposed to be my fishin beater while I work on the other project.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great!!

I want one so bad.
I have wanted a 13' for a while now!! lol

I'm going to have to make a quick design and plug of a 13' and make a mold and pop out a boat. lol

I want a 13' gheenoe but refuse to pay a lot for it.
I would love to come across one for around that price you paid.


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

Got some stuff done today. 

Did the final prep work yesterday.









It's ugly now but at least I know it's done right this time 









Still need to add some mat to the back for reinforcement  









Looks pretty level. 









Tomorrow I should be adding some glass to the inside and I'll probably start smoothing out the new patches. There are a few more places on the hull that need to be built up with mat, other than that it's all filler work.


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

Got it to the point where it floats again and decided to do something kinda stupid, but pretty fun.









Yeah... That's the 25 merc on there.










Haven't done much else to it. The bottom is smoothed out pretty well but needs another layer of cloth in a few places and then to be faired. I'm thinking about doing a false floor or maybe even a conventional stringer-ed floor because right now it's really flexy. My glasswork took the test of the 25 with no cracking or delamination though so I guess I did a pretty good job! ;D


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

So how did the 25 push it? Scary fast? Yikes!


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

With a stock prop in really bad shape I got her up to 30 mph gps before the porpoising got out of hand. 

If I stiffened up the floor, got a nice prop and a set of tabs... Who knows, but I have a feeling It'd be over 35, probably closer to 40. 

I have a little video I might upload. It doesn't really give an accurate representation of how scary this thing feels at WOT though. ;D


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah the Nissan pushes the little boat like It's a 20 Instant response and porpose City !

Ya goose it and the bow shoots out of the water ... ;-)

Dave

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuhSQGMOe2M


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

You can see how squirrelly it gets towards the end.

Yea... I think I'm gonna start lookin for that 15. ;D


----------



## claytonandrews (Apr 21, 2010)

LMFAO!!!!!! Dude your a nut job.......


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

Traded the 25 for a more practical 01 merc 15. It of course needs some work too (mainly cosmetic, broken cav plate and sparypainted : ) but it runs pretty damn good although the carb has an air leak. Got 26 mph gps by myself. Need to work out the issues with the floor flex and porpoising but I think I've got it under control. That plus getting the motor up out of the water a little and I think I'll pick up a few mph.

Pretty satisfied overall. Just need to call up that shop and see about getting some false floor supports and materials... and maybe, just maybe a glass in front deck. I know I could build one myself but the fit and finish on the factory one's is something I could never match.


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

You > Chuck Norris


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

Found some motivation and worked on the boat today. I figured if I put it smack dab in the middle of the driveway I won't have a chance to loss focus on it!  ;D










After cracking the keel again I decided there was no point in messing around anymore so I took the OSWLD approach and went whole hog.










Laid it up with a strip of tape on the keel and a thick, resin saturated layer of mat for each side. 










I'm pretty happy with how it came out. Had a little bit of bubbling on one side but overall not bad. The extra glass seemed to really stiffen up the hull. I don't think I'll have a problem in this area again.

Next step is knock down the highs and get ready to start filling and smoothing her out. 

What do you guys recommend for below the waterline filler? I was thinking more gelcoat as I want something as durable as the rest of the gelcoat on the boat. I will be painting over it.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

if i'm understanding you correctly, you should just brush a thick coat of gel over the areas you've glassed. once it kicks, sand it smooth. sand the gelcoat down so that it is smooth and you'll notice all the voids are filled with gelcoat now. it makes for a nice finish when painted.

looks a little something like this










good job so far, btw. keep the pics comin


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks man. Exactly what I was looking for. 

I've already done the 1st round of sanding on the new glass. Next I'll take a finer pad and get the whole hull scuffed down, Then I should be ready to put down some gel and get on it!

I should rip the rails and nosecap off soon too. Still not completely decided on interior layout but I'm thinking high front deck, false floor, and either high rear deck or regular bench.

I want to keep is as light as possible, So mainly like a 13 NMZ style boat. No frills, little wood as possible. I know I'm gonna be needing a jackplate and a set of tabs, which I'll probably have to make cause I'm too cheap to buy 'em.  : If I do a rear deck I can use a removable platform or just pole from a cooler. 

Just thinking out loud here really. Ideas subject to change at any second.


----------



## buddy (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm diggin the build and it gives me some inspiration to jump into mine a little harder. I got a question though about the keel. I have a similar hole and also wanted to reinforce the entire keel like Oswld. But, I am nit sure what you mean by "tape" down the keel. I know what the mat is but just not sure about tape. And for the gel coat do you use it like a putty to fill in or is it more like a pant to fill in low spots??


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

Kinda put this project on hold to get some work done on my other-other project, my '89 mr2. :

Anyways, the tape I was referring to is basically like cloth that's been stitched on 2 sides to prevent fraying. I'm pretty sure tape is the right name. It comes on a roll about 4" wide and is good for attaching pieces or doing angles. It just keeps you from having to cut the cloth into strips, so you get a perfectly straight strip and no little pieces of glass sticking up to cut yourself on.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Typical roll of fiberglass tape,
in this case 6 ounce per square yard 6 inch wide roll...

Gelcoat mixed with talc and modifier "C" produces a sandable putty
that can be used to fair out the repaired portion of the hull.


----------



## buddy (Jun 1, 2010)

> Typical roll of fiberglass tape,
> in this case 6 ounce per square yard 6 inch wide roll...
> 
> Gelcoat mixed with talc and modifier "C" produces a sandable putty
> that can be used to fair out the repaired portion of the hull.


Any particular ratio or mix it 'til I like the consistency????


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Mix gelcoat thoroughly with proportional amount of modifier "C".
Then add/mix in talc to the consistency needed for the job at hand.
Thin mix for level surfaces, thicker for vertical or overhanging surfaces.
Place amount to be worked with on a mixing board.
Add mekp proportional to the amount of patch mix.
Mix well, apply to sanded surface. Let harden.
Sand smooth, repeat as necessary.


----------

